# Tennis Balls!



## sporeworld (May 18, 2011)

I'd like to start a new thread of photos JUST featuring mantids on Tennis Balls! I've enjoyed such photo references on mantisplace, and thought it would be fun. I juuuust started, and picked a model WAAAAAY too small for my camera, but at least there's a fruit fly in there for scale... I'll have legitimate photos tonight...

Anyway... let the game begin!!!

L1 Rhombodera laticollis


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (May 18, 2011)

I like!  cute pic


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 18, 2011)

he prob thinks he is on a golf course! :lol:


----------



## animalexplorer (May 18, 2011)

Cute little one! I have Rhombodera of various sizes that I got from Carey but not really sure what species they are, she says they are probably stalli. They sure are animated characters though. Really an interesting species to observe.


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (May 18, 2011)

Hmm.... going to have to get some tennis balls.... :lol: :lol: the drool soaked ones just are not going to work...


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 18, 2011)

So doggy won't give it up huh!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 18, 2011)

Reminds me, I found one the other day in a drawer in the Bugatorium, nice and new, and I brought it out an threw it on the floor, all the time wondering why I had it in there! then it struck me! photos!


----------



## Ricardo (May 19, 2011)

Looks identical to my L1 chinese :huh:


----------



## sporeworld (May 19, 2011)

Here's a few more for the thread (yeah, I know - I NEED to get my macro lens).

Idolomantis diabolica L1






Idolomantis diabolica L2






Creobroter pictipennis Adult Female






Creobroter pictipennis Adult Male






Brunneria borealis - L???


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (May 19, 2011)

you know sporeworld, when you get that macro lens its a whole new addiction!


----------



## lancaster1313 (May 19, 2011)

I am impressed with the size of an L1 _Idolomantis diabolica_!


----------



## sporeworld (May 19, 2011)

likebugs said:


> I am impressed with the size of an L1 _Idolomantis diabolica_!


Oh, yeah! Takes down House Flies two days out of the ooth! L2 can take a Blue Bottle (I mean, he won't FINISH it, but he still gets the bragging rights...)


----------



## sporeworld (May 19, 2011)

Alice said:


> you know sporeworld, when you get that macro lens its a whole new addiction!


I know. I know.

I had to get a 2tb hard drive when I first got the CAMERA! When I get the lens... Oh, my. Won't be sleeping for a while...


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (May 19, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> I know. I know.
> 
> I had to get a 2tb hard drive when I first got the CAMERA! When I get the lens... Oh, my. Won't be sleeping for a while...


 :clap: :clap: I found a pink tennis ball!!! now just to hide it from the 100 pound lab with a drooling problem. :sweatdrop: 

what kind of camera are you using sporeworld? we are an olympus family here. what ever camera you are using, i would suggest a good 50mm (to start!) not super expensive, but by far the lens we use the most!

I have a 35mm that i really like, but the working distance is not long enough, so back to the 50mm i went! the 100mm is a lot harder to use although has a great working distance, not as sharp as the 50mm.


----------



## sporeworld (May 19, 2011)

I've got a Canon 5d Mark 2. But an average lens (24-105mm). Macro 0.45m/1.5ft. Whatever that means? I am NOT camera savvy. :blink:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 19, 2011)

Thanks spore now I'm off to the store to buy some tennis balls, or can I just use a basketball?


----------



## sporeworld (May 20, 2011)

Funny...

OK, here's some more...

Idolomantis L3






Idolomantis L2 &amp; L3






Idolomantis L1 &amp; L2 &amp; L3 (they would NOT sit still)


----------



## patrickfraser (May 20, 2011)

Obviously the ball has been marked specifically for this. "PRACTICE" :lol:


----------



## alicenwnderlnd (May 20, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> I've got a Canon 5d Mark 2. But an average lens (24-105mm). Macro 0.45m/1.5ft. Whatever that means? I am NOT camera savvy. :blink:


nice camera, i believe cannon makes a 65mm macro, i think that would be my choice! when lens shopping, just remember the lower the f number the better the lens glass= sharper pictures. the f stop on the lens you are using is probably 3.5?(just guessing) in a macro you want an f # to be 2 or lower. the smaller the number of course the higher the price. but the sharpness of the subject is worth the investment


----------



## sporeworld (May 20, 2011)

Thanks. Soon... very soon...


----------



## sporeworld (Jun 28, 2011)

OK - here's a few more pics fot the Tennis Ball Gallery.

BTW, the broken leg in the first pic is compelling reason to de-screen the top of your enclosure before L4. They're little legs get stuck around that size, and can snap off. :-(


----------

